# raw's biggest success story? other options??



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all,

We are closing on the house soon so the dog search is AWWWN! :wink: We found a *perfect* little girl... 11 months old and a stellar, confident, beautiful girl. She has had a great life so far, so she doesn't have any emotional issues. Her family gave her up due to rising medical costs that they just couldn't cover after the divorce. Okay, before anyone freaks out and calls me crazy for adopting an unhealthy dog, I think they could be easily mitigated. She sounds like a perfect candidate for raw. She has had horrendous skin issues the majority of her short life, and has been on and off antibiotics for pretty much... ever. :frown: The poor kid has a weakened immune system from that and is susceptible to flare ups -- which entails yeast infections (mostly gunky ears), redness between the toes, extreme itchiness and general inflammation. Her foster mom said putting her on TOTW has helped HUGELY and she is also on a colostrum supplement. Doesn't she sound like a fantastic candidate for raw though? And foster mom said she has an iron stomach so I think she'd adjust okay. The foster mom says she definitely has more flare-ups when given things that provoke those nasty yeast infections (peanut butter, grains, etc). 

Thoughts?? Sounds like she could be raw's poster child, no? I didn't put this in the raw thread because I'm also open to other ideas too. Let me know what you all think :biggrin:


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

No thoughts on the dog - if you like her, take her  But congrats on the house! I'll be back in MKE over the holidays and am looking forward to picking up some Spotted Cow.


----------



## Bluey (Nov 16, 2011)

I would totally do it! It would be good for newbie's (like me) to see before, after pictures of her.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Yes, I think she sounds like a perfect "raw fed" guinea pig! And good for you for falling in love with one that isn't perfectly healthy. Some of my guys came to me with huge health issues and I adore them. Of course I'm a total sucker for something in need. Congrats and I can't wait to see pictures.....


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

It's not a done deal yet.....although I have my hopes up about the girl. We wouldn't actually be able to get her for another month and a half or so....but I've begun communicating with the foster mom just cos. 

Anyway, her skin has already cleared up greatly -- so I don't really see her as all that flawed. :biggrin: Seems like she would just need some good food and she'd be set! Anyone else have experience with bad yeast infections and how to treat them?


----------

